# Landing Ginobili



## JGKoblenz

> Landing Ginobili will take big bucks
> _By Marc Spears_
> 
> The Nuggets can get in the sweepstakes for San Antonio restricted free agent shooting guard Manu Ginobili. But if the Nuggets want to win it, they are going to have to dig deep in owner Stan Kroenke's wallet.
> 
> The Nuggets will be looking at several shooting guards during free agency in mid-July and will have about $20 million to spend all together.
> 
> The top free agent is obviously Los Angeles Lakers star Kobe Bryant.
> 
> Outside of Bryant, other notable projected free-agent guards include Ginobili, Dallas' Steve Nash, the Los Angeles Clippers' Quentin Richardson, Chicago's Jamal Crawford, Seattle's Brent Barry and Atlanta's Stephen Jackson.
> 
> And outside of Bryant, Ginobili is expected to rank No. 2 on the Nuggets' wish list. Why Ginobili? Well, the 6-foot-6, 205-pounder defines what the Nuggets are looking for in a strong defender who can score at shooting guard.


[Full Article]

I would love to see Manu playing with Nene and Melo, but if he will be asking more then 7 million like the article is saying, maybe he is out of reach for the Nuggets.


----------



## nbanoitall

wont be on the team next year

the nuggets will exercise lenards option

bring back jon barry

and bring in his brother brent


----------



## Snicka

I wouldn't want to spend that much, but I'd rather have him then Lenard and both Barrys.


----------



## Nevus

There is no chance that you will get him for anything close to a decent price... the Spurs have made it clear that re-signing him is a high priority unless the price is far more than a reasonable value. At 6 or 7 million, they would match for sure.


----------



## nbanoitall

I do like G's style...but not his pricetag

he fits in with denver
i wish he had a better outside shot like lenard
but i like his fast style
might want to play for a different team next year
but the guy wants paid too


----------



## Jordan23

Manu Ginobili would be a great fit with the Denver Nuggets. Also Manu would be the second option in the half court offense next to Carmelo Anthony wich would be better for him than the 3rd or 4th option that he is on the Spurs to Tim Duncan, Tony Parker, Bruce Bowen and Than Manu. I may be wrong but it seems how it was during the Spurs games I saw. I bet he would like the 2 option much more. Plus the Denver Nuggets are a fast breaking team that love to run and play a high octane game. That fits in well with Manu Ginobili charcteristics on the court. He loves to go full speed ahead. I say pick this guy up for 8 Million it's worth it he brings grit and toughness, speed, scoring , rebounding and the ability to drive and play the fastbreak basketball that the Nuggets are all about. Seems like perfect match between the Nuggets and Manu.

At any rate the Denver Nuggets are going to be even better this up coming season do to the fact they have great young talent already that proved they can win clutch games on the back Of Carmelo to get in to the playoffs and all tha Cash Kiki has to spend is going to help pick up some more Free Agents. Especially now that the Nuggets are a playoff team they look much better to play for than they use to.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I wouldn't be surprised if Manu signed a big offer sheet with Denver so he can set the bar for how much the Spurs will have to pay to get him.


----------



## Jordan23

> I wouldn't be surprised if Manu signed a big offer sheet with Denver so he can set the bar for how much the Spurs will have to pay to get him.


Good call. And he may as well. And I'm sure the Denver Nuggets wont be the only team gunning for Manu. He is proving to be a very good player and I think he could be a great 1-2 punch on the Denver Nuggetes with Carmelo. The Spurs probably have the best chance at resigning him. Though Manu is not the man on the Spurs or close to it he is on Bowen level or below it. Why not go some where else where he will be able to have more of the focus and attention on him for scoring and being a more intrgal part of the team and game descisions. If I was Manu I would seriously think about leaving the Spurs. And Its a perfect opportunity for teams to try and put the bate our their to get him since the Spurs are not champions this year. 

I still like the Nuggets chances in signing him in the off season.


----------



## Moe The Bartender

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> I wouldn't be surprised if Manu signed a big offer sheet with Denver so he can set the bar for how much the Spurs will have to pay to get him.


Where did you find that picture??? Awesome.


----------



## Moe The Bartender

*Bryant???*

I don't even see how anybody can even SUGGEST that Bryant would go to Denver for ANY price, for obvious reasons. As far as Manu goes, he might warrant $7M at the most from the Spurs, but if Denver offers more, I would let him go. Although he is very talented, he is not an upper-tier player by NBA standards. At age 25 or 26 (whichever he is), the Spurs can't spend $10M on him, especially when you need to save $ to resign Parker the following year. Parker is a more valuable keeper for the Spurs because of his age (21) and his upside, and because it is hard to find and keep "quality" PGs in the NBA.


----------



## nbanoitall

why pay manu when you have lenard at 1.5 million next year

and kobe
he isnt going to jail
he plays in denver and everyone loves him
his wife doesnt want him to move

no manu 
no kobe keep dreaming

if you disagree I'll remember your screen names and bring it up in july if your still on


----------



## Jordan23

> if you disagree I'll remember your screen names and bring it up in july if your still on


LOL you sound a bit psychotic with this statement.

Chill out guy everyone here is entitled to their opinions even if you disagree with them. No reason to make threats to make your point solid just use some more facts to back them up.


----------



## nbanoitall

whats the threat?

if you make outrageous claims

that are unwarranted

and that make no sense

manu has no 3pt shooting ability so he isnt the best person to help the team at 2....and he is completely over priced

so I'll post your names in a thread in july 

just like i would do if the people think holding on to Ilgauskas wont backfire at some point

because just like t-mac you gotta trade him 2

read the stackhouse trade

i posted in the rumors room
or the brent barry signing

if stack actually wants to be in town he would be able to help

much lower short term salary

denver wont waste their money this summer


----------



## Moe The Bartender

You better take a break from that sticky icky you're smoking...it's hard to follow your posts.


----------



## Jordan23

> whats the threat?


I was half joking with you.

And to offer Manu a position wouldnt hurt the Nuggets he fits their Run and Gun offense there.

And If they could steal him for a decent bit of money off the Spurs I would totally make the deal.

Anyway post my name if you want to its a free agent question its not like i'm saying that this is a sure deal. I wont be suprised if the Spurs keep him since he is already part of their team chemistry and success . And I'm not clear on the cap room the Spurs have but I'm sure it would be a blow for them to lose Manu.


----------



## rocketman04

suddenly a softer stance on the manu deal when you get told he will post your names in a forum??? 

seriously guys manu commands too much money 

and great point
he cant shoot 3s

this is a bad post 
not something that is going to happen

he is probably worth 6 million to denver
and he wants 10 million

I like that stackhouse trade better posted in the free agents


----------



## Jordan23

> suddenly a softer stance on the manu deal when you get told he will post your names in a forum???


How is my stance softer on Manu it stays to the points I made up above before hand. And when trying to figure out who might be a good free agent to pick up and discussing why isnt some MS. CLEO prediction that its a Sure Deal. Its called a discussion not a Prediction. Also as I said already I DONT CARE IF MY NAME IS POSTED.

So Come again.


----------



## nbanoitall

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan23</b>!
> 
> At any rate the Denver Nuggets are going to be even better this up coming season do to the fact they have great young talent already that proved they can win clutch games on the back Of Carmelo to get in to the playoffs and all tha Cash Kiki has to spend is going to help pick up some more Free Agents. Especially now that the Nuggets are a playoff team they look much better to play for than they use to.


I think the post should be

Jordan23 is an excellent money waster


manu would cost denver 8 more like 9 to 10 million dollars... that is if he wants to go there

I dont have that big of problem with the person that posted the thread. Because I think he understands that its too much for Denver to spend on a guy that cant shoot 3s. Jordan if you still think that spending that kind of dough on Manu is good for the team. You are out of your mind. The stack and ben gordon deal is much more realistic. We already got Lenard and could get the barry boys much cheaper. Good thing its not your money to waste. Manu wont be in Denver and its a bad theory unless he suddenly wants to sign for 5 or 6 million a year. Id rather pay brent barry 5 million for 3 years than Manu 9 million for 7 years.

If you know how kiki operates you know there wont be any money wasting this summer or overspending just because.... you have the money in your pocket


----------



## Snicka

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the post should be
> 
> Jordan23 is an excellent money waster
> 
> 
> manu would cost denver 8 more like 9 to 10 million dollars... that is if he wants to go there
> 
> I dont have that big of problem with the person that posted the thread. Because I think he understands that its too much for Denver to spend on a guy that cant shoot 3s. Jordan if you still think that spending that kind of dough on Manu is good for the team. You are out of your mind. The stack and ben gordon deal is much more realistic. We already got Lenard and could get the barry boys much cheaper. Good thing its not your money to waste. Manu wont be in Denver and its a bad theory unless he suddenly wants to sign for 5 or 6 million a year. Id rather pay brent barry 5 million for 3 years than Manu 9 million for 7 years.
> 
> If you know how kiki operates you know there wont be any money wasting this summer or overspending just because.... you have the money in your pocket


I'm glad you aren't Kiki.

And stop mentioning your other crappy ideas in your posts. We've all already seen them and deemed them unworthy of further mention.

And please if you use my name in a post later on cause i didn't agree with you please capitalize the S. Thank you.


----------



## rocketman04

spending 10 million on manu is a bad idea
doing a camby contract for over 3 years is a bad idea

snicka i read what you said youd spend for camby
you think like a fan not as a GM
which is ok
but some people do disagree with you
generally more market savvy people will disagree with you
I DISAGREE with you

what he posted about Manu is correct
how he feels about ben gordon is very correct
once he learned about jamisons contract he backed off that cavs deal so at least he knows when he is wrong
would i take a chance on stack bring in ben gordon and sign the barry boys and give up a future first round pick and andre miller
YES i would because Stack could be positive for the team
he could be and Gordon will surpirse people
kind of like what wade did

you would waste your money sooo fast
you cant wait to blow your load of cash
hope that doesnt transend into the bedroom man
you could have serious problems

this is a really really really bad post on what you said about camby and what jordan23 thinks about Manu

it doesnt make good long term sense for a team that has Carmelo
although I cant say Id post a thread about what you think about camby and Manu because it really just isnt worth displaying 2 reall bad ideas

camby's agent needs a reality check


----------



## Snicka

> Originally posted by <b>rocketman04</b>!
> 
> you would waste your money sooo fast
> you cant wait to blow your load of cash
> hope that doesnt transend into the bedroom man
> you could have serious problems


Damn, I just got owned. Thanks for your concern about my bedroom habits. Id rather blow it fast then blow it last.


----------



## rocketman04

yea it hard to keep a girlfriend that way also can make it difficult to win NBA titles 2


----------



## Snicka

Tell you what, next time we don't agree make fun of my mom. 

I'm fine with you disagreeing with me, thats a given on message boards. What I don't like is when you tell me that my or even jordan23's opinion is garbage. 

If I don't like your posts I will post my own opinion. I'm not gonna sit here and trash other poster's cause I don't like what their opinions are.


----------



## nbanoitall

got no problems with anything thats reasonable
from what jordan says he wants to spend 10 million on Manu thats not reasonable

and more than 3 yrs on camby or brent barry or stackhouse is unreasonable too...i'm sure your mom knows that
consult her before risking big bucks on a guy that has been hurt most of his career


----------



## Jordan23

> from what jordan says he wants to spend 10 million on Manu thats not reasonable


Please tell me where I said 10 Million For Manu ? You are putting words in my mouth now. Talk about unresonable .

And NO 8 Million is not 10 Million and you have no idea how the contract would be structured . Which by the way we never did get in to discussing. Cause you have been to busy insulting people than listening and debating.

And I also said that I believe the Spurs still have the best chance are resiging Manu before he walks to any team in the NBA. I guess you failed to read that part as wel..


----------



## Jordan23

> this is a really really really bad post on what you said about camby and what jordan23 thinks about Manu


Apparently I have a higher opinion on Manu than I do Stackhouse and Ben Gordon who I followed through out his college career.

And I never said I would give Manu 10 Million dollars. I think he is worth 8 Million Tops no more and obviously if you can get a player of his caliber for less money than do it. And of course Kiki is going to negotiate low for any player and not pay enormous dollars. Thats what he did last off season which was a very good off season for the Nuggets mainly to do in my opinion with Carmelo in the Draft and the Pistons not Drafting him. That benefited us big time as Carmelo is a already on the verge of being a superstar. Also I'm not a big Voshon Lenard fan way too streaky and not a very good inside player at all. I like the idea of getting Brent Barry. But I think he is going to have a Target on his back from lot's of teams this offf season to sign him. And Does he really want to play with his brother ? that can be a Plus or Negative for the Nuggets in trying to sign him. Thats why I thought it would be a good idea to try and get Manu. I'm sure you would agree getting Manu would be good if it was in your salary structure wouldnt you ? I think basically we only really disagree on the fact of how much to spend on him. And as I already pointed out if Kiki and the Nuggets do not sign him cause he wants too much I'm not worried cause I do think he is a very good GM.


----------



## rocketman04

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan23</b>!
> I say pick this guy up for 8 Million it's worth it he brings grit and toughness, speed, scoring , rebounding and the ability to drive and play the fastbreak basketball that the Nuggets are all about.


jordan you are clueless

he wants ten you say 8
the compromise there is 9 million

the spurs likely at most will pay him 7 so if denver wants him its at least 8 or 9

and he isnt worth it although you have written otherwise

dont defend it
recognize he is a bad value for denver
espeically with Lenard at a 1/5 million team opt


----------



## Jordan23

> the compromise there is 9 million


No I said Tops 8. Not 9 or 10. You keep putting words in my mouth that are not there. read my post again and maybe you will catch on.


----------



## rocketman04

type lenards team opt is 1/5 million


----------



## Jordan23

> jordan you are clueless


Whats the point of being insulting ?


----------



## nbanoitall

jordan are you fimilar with how the offseason works?

we know he can get 7 million with the spurs

the nuggets arent the only other team out there

you said youd give him 8 million

if you have been reading you know his agent wants 10 million

so anyone with a CLUE would know he is going to probably get 9 million somewhere

I didnt actually figure youd agrue with that
especially after you found out lenard can be opted for 1.5 million

jordon we all have read your posts

we all have a good idea about what Manu will cost

so unless you think manu for shoot 8 million is better for denver than lenard at 1.5 million

you really dont have anything to dispute
and yes your posts have been BAD and you think like a run of the mill fan which i dont have a problem with as long as when we post some valuable information you analyze it and be somewhat rational

after about the 2nd bad post i dont have a problem poking fun at you


----------



## nbanoitall

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan23</b>!
> 
> 
> . I think he is worth 8 Million Tops no more and obviously if you can get a player of his caliber for less money than do it. And of course Kiki is going to negotiate low for any player and not pay enormous dollars. Thats what he did last off season which was a very good off season for the Nuggets mainly to do in my opinion with Carmelo in the Draft and the Pistons not Drafting him. That benefited us big time as Carmelo is a already on the verge of being a superstar. Also I'm not a big Voshon Lenard fan way too streaky and not a very good inside player at all. I like the idea of getting Brent Barry. But I think he is going to have a Target on his back from lot's of teams this offf season to sign him.


by the way you never said anything about trying to get manu for less than 8 in your posts before
lenard is a very cost effective player
this isnt a money thing for brent barry
his brother jon played in denver this year
and they both would like to play together in denver next year

anyone seriously analyzing denver's options this summer have to give your post a huge thumbs down

so give up on manu even for 8 million

learn more about barry before you think he is just going to go to the highest bidder

And if you read about the stack trade (who has three years left on his deal) you should be much more tempted to CONSIDER that because it brings in ben gordon 

youd better just give this up jordon cuz your way off base


----------



## rocketman04

yea jordan you have to actually neogiate with a free agent

its not like walking into a store and just paying the retail price

which it seems like you finally figured out in a later post

I'm not going to rehash anything because nbanoitall covered it.

manu isnt worth 8 to denver
stack and ben gordon was my idea and if Stack came in willing to help the team then I like it

the barry's first choice will be denver
and I back the stromile swift thing as well
assuming camby cant be signed for 3 yrs

lets put the manu thing to rest

somebody come up with something new please


----------



## Jordan23

Its an intresting thread now because rocketman04 and nbanoitall as much as you have figured what you feel is best for the Denver Nuggets in signing free agents. And feel that Paying 8 Million is way too much for Manu. (which is where we disagree)

You all ignore the fact that I have stated that I don't think Stackhouse and Ben Gordon are good for the Denver Nuggets. I like the Point we already have with Andre Miller. And Stackhouse hasnt proven anything to me.

So come up with different players and I may agree with you about something. Also Ben Gordon is an uproven player in the NBA. You have no idea how he will respond as a starter if Andre Miller was to be traded. You are going on potential only with Gordon and I have no idea why you are so high on Stackhouse. Actually pelase tell me exactly what you think is so great about Jerry Stackhouse ?

And again You can rate my posts but I don't come on here for a compettition I come on here to share ideas and discuss them. I don't need to stroke My ego (rocketman04) to feel good about what I posted. think about it. Just becasue you disagree with me doesnt mean your right either. This offeseason may bring in players that we havent even discussed yet.

Also for the record because I talk about signing Manu for 8 million doesnt mean it's going to happen. So don't take everything so literal its a conversation about possibilities its nothing factual and nothing you have said so far has happened.

And you also said that I never said anything about getting Manu for less than 8 Million. Its only obvious if you can get someone for less you do it. Also just because someone wants 10 million doesnt mean they will get it. I doubt Manu even gets 9 million from any teams as you alluded to in your post that he might. All I basically said is that I would give Manu 8 Million dollars tops. Basically thats what you all disagree with me about. But you keep trying to make it out to be more than that.

And what I disagree with you all about is the Stackhouse and Ben Gordon deal. As I already mentioned up above. I'm not at all high on Stackhouse and Gordon hasnt proven anything to me yet in the NBA. He has potential but so has many players that didnt amount to squat.. And The Brent Barry thing I dont buy he will come play for denver just bencase his brother plays there.


----------



## nbanoitall

I think posting anymore in this thread would be a waste

Manu wont command 8 million from denver so i'm not going to waste my breath

this guy obviously didnt watch the tournament this year and hasnt seen what ben gordon has to offer.

And obviously we have seen guys go from bad situations to good situations...and Stack could be one of those guys

Ben Gordon would add 3 pt shooting to the squard and be a good combo guard

Everyone I talked to is very high on him...except for Jordan...but hey even the real jordon has been off before...like Kawame brown ...that was a good pick..haha


anyways rocketman I dont think we should mess around with him anymore...this post is a waste.... manu for at least 8 million isnt going to happen...and what camby's agent wants isnt going to happen.... this guy just wants to spend some money....people have really had to wait because kiki hasnt blown much of his money...and for good reason

so I think we've made our point....its kinda of funny though about the 2 guys we were arguing with...between camby and manu we would have used most of our capspace on them...i think thats funny.... lets move on to something that might actually happen

i think we have tripped him up enough...we got our point across....lets try and come up with something new that Denver could do


----------



## rocketman04

yea i havent heard much argument about ben gordon except for this jordan guy...so i'm not even going to go there with him

i'm going back to your nuggets post keep in mind you could easily get K-Mart for that 8 million a year as well although I think he could easily be hurt again

so id go with stromile swift there anyways


yea so on to your nuggets post
talking about manu is a big waste of time


----------



## Jordan23

rocketman04 and nbanoitall are starting to sound like the same person to me. Anyone else notice that ?

Oh yeah and again they like to put words in my mouth and not read through my statement completely. As one of the two or are they the same person ? hmm anyway I did watch Ben Gordon not only this year but the year before as well. And College is much different than the NBA. And I like Andre Miller and All Star Caliber Guard better than an unproven guard such as Ben Gordon.

And yeah don't waste your time since apparently you can't have a civil discussion and debate of different opinions.


----------



## Snicka

Jordan, its about time I get some back up here.  

Too bad we are only lowly fans and not psuedo wannabe GMs.

I agree with everything you have said. Trading Miller for a rookie is I think a step backwards. Why do we have to wait for a player to develop again??


----------



## nbanoitall

stack
ben gordon

for 
miller
and future 1st rd and future 2nd rd

not talking about manu anymore but for the last time if you comment on the trade get it right

not to mention boykins is the top PG on that team anyways
also with Brent Barry around

youd have 3 guards highly capable of playing the point
ben gordon is the only player that I would guarantee to be at least a "good" nba player

Stackhouse can take a lot of the load off Melo's shoulders if he wanted too since you guys seem to be the only ones that are against a guy like gordon

I felt i needed to clear it up for the readers what the trade actually was...given up on you 2 a long time ago


----------



## Jordan23

> I felt i needed to clear it up for the readers what the trade actually was...given up on you 2 a long time ago


Maybe at some point you will realize this was never about us. It's about a discussion on a free agent nothing more or less.

But lets see how the off season ends up and see if the Nuggets even draft Ben Gordan who I'm not high on regardless of what any NBA scout or expert says. I like the way Andre Miller plays. And stackhouse in my opinion wouldnt be a huge upgrade from Voshon Lenard . The Nuggets can do a lot better than Stackhouse in my opinion. Also Stackhouse didnt prove he can do anything with another all start player such as Allen Iversion or Michael Jordan by his side. IF Stackhouse played hard the Year he and Michael Jordan played together the Wizards would of went to the playoffs. I truly hope you are way off base with this whole stackhouse situation for the Nuggets.

And to say That Boykins is the top point guard is a joke. The starting point guard was Andre Miller you are way off base in suggesting that Boykins is the best guard. Boykins is also more of a shooter than a play maker for the Nuggets. Thats why I like Andre Miller he is a good play maker.


----------



## Jordan23

> Jordan, its about time I get some back up here.


Sure thing . And everyone should be able to voice their opinion with out people trying to insult their intelligence.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> stack
> ben gordon
> 
> for
> miller
> and future 1st rd and future 2nd rd
> 
> not talking about manu anymore but for the last time if you comment on the trade get it right
> 
> not to mention boykins is the top PG on that team anyways
> also with Brent Barry around
> 
> youd have 3 guards highly capable of playing the point
> ben gordon is the only player that I would guarantee to be at least a "good" nba player
> 
> Stackhouse can take a lot of the load off Melo's shoulders if he wanted too since you guys seem to be the only ones that are against a guy like gordon
> 
> I felt i needed to clear it up for the readers what the trade actually was...given up on you 2 a long time ago


That is one of the dumbest trade proposals I have *ever * seen. Gordon is unproven, Stackhouse is creeping up in age, and a future first is too valuable. Dude, why the hell would the Nuggets do that? I love Ben Gordon but why would you trade a player like Miller for an unproven rookie? Look, I wasn't very happy with Andre this year. He shot too much and didn't seem to pass as much as he should. But he is still one of the better point guards in the league. If we get a coach in here who will implement some kind of half court offense, I expect Andre to start passing more. He is too valuable to give up right now. 

Stackhouse can score. There is no doubt about that. But what else does he do? Hasn't ever been a great defender and he does hog the ball at times. Between him and Carmelo there wouldn't be many shots left. At shooting guard, the Nuggets need a good defender with range who doesn't need the ball to be effective. Hmmm, who comes to mind? Manu Ginobilli. He's a perfect fit. Stackhouse is obviously a better scorer but he isn't half the defender Ginobilli is and he can't shoot the three like Ginobilli. I just don't see how this trade helps the Nuggets and I don't see why you're down on Ginobilli. I'd give him 9 million a year in a second. He's a perfect fit.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

And what the hell do you mean Boykins is the top point guard on the team? I don't know how many Nuggets games you watched but I saw a point guard who was *constantly * looking for his shot and unwilling to run the offense. You're absurd.


----------



## a_ndrew3000

Back to the Manu vs. Voshon thing

Voshon 3P% .367
Manu 3P% .359

Well I know he won the 3 point contest ....but that's not a whole lot better....

Manu can play D too


----------



## MagnusPinus

> Originally posted by <b>a_ndrew3000</b>!
> Back to the Manu vs. Voshon thing
> 
> Voshon 3P% .367
> Manu 3P% .359
> 
> Well I know he won the 3 point contest ....but that's not a whole lot better....
> 
> Manu can play D too


Don't consider the stats... I love Manu but I realize that Lenard is a lot better as a shooter, I mean A LOT better..
Manu can bring many things, not a sure shoot from the 3p line.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Yeah Manu isn't a shooter in general. Voshon fills that role to a T and provides all the shooting you need.

Gino is worth 8 mil easy. If not for his underated athelticism and slashing, than for his ability to play the team game and work without the ball well.

He's worth 2 mil more than what Ricky Davis makes easy.


I didn't read the whole thread but people keep mentioning that Miller should be traded.

FOR WHAT?

No way to get equal value for him peroid.
I don't know why some of you think a major roster retooling is necessary when you don't even know what you have from your current squad.


Crazy.


----------



## pizzoni

> rocketman04 and nbanoitall are starting to sound like the same person to me. Anyone else notice that ?


Well, I didn´t real the whole tread, but I AGREE 100% with your tought.

I think That they are the same person, and that he isn´t older than 15...

He is problably fat, and couldn´t play Basket for more than 15 minutes without faint.

Pizzoni

Ps. Man, this guys are making Nugz treads unbearable


----------



## nbanoitall

we both attend the same college idiots

we both played varsity basketball...
and I coach middle school basketball

frickin idiots
and we both have watched a lot more Denver basketball than anyone else that posts in here


----------



## pizzoni

> we both attend the same college idiots
> 
> we both played varsity basketball...
> and I coach middle school basketball
> 
> frickin idiots
> and we both have watched a lot more Denver basketball than anyone else that posts in here


Sure, It´s easy to see how mature you are.

I still think that you are just a kid, who doesn´t know a thing about live and manners.


----------



## nbanoitall

How would a 15 yr old kid know Nugget history that spans since I started watching in the late 80s

Alex English 
Mutombo
now we got Carmelo

nice progression i would say


----------



## a_ndrew3000

> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure, It´s easy to see how mature you are.
> 
> I still think that you are just a kid, who doesn´t know a thing about live and manners.


He coaches middle schoolers, therefore HE KNOWS ALL!

Everyone please bow down.:laugh:


----------



## nbanoitall

how many schools offered you 10gs to coach jv high school next year?


----------



## a_ndrew3000

Thats nice...The point was NO ONE CARES!


----------



## Peja Vu

Ginobili chances improve 



> With one move, the Phoenix Suns eliminated the Nuggets' chances with Steve Nash and boosted their chances with Manu Ginobili.
> 
> Nash's five-year, $65 million agreement Thursday - no free agent can sign until July 14 - was the big news on the first day of NBA free agency. The Nuggets had planned to target the former Dallas point guard.
> 
> With Nash out of the picture, Denver also faces less competition to land Ginobili, the San Antonio shooting guard. It is believed Nash will receive $10 million in his first year, leaving Phoenix about $6 million under the salary cap - probably not enough to land Ginobili. The Suns are also in the market for a big man, as well.
> 
> Ginobili flew from his native Argentina to visit here today. He was scheduled to visit Phoenix on Saturday, but that might change. Earlier in the day, Ginobili's agent, Herb Rudoy, said his client is "definitely interested in listening to the Nuggets."


----------



## nbanoitall

> Originally posted by <b>a_ndrew3000</b>!
> Thats nice...The point was NO ONE CARES!


Interesting I'm going to have to disagree. If someone else brings up what I know about basketball. And I respond. I have every right to tell them that I am more involved in the sport than they are. So if you dont care...then dont go there


----------



## HeinzGuderian

Denver will win many championships with budget spending  
Gotta spend money to make money... open the wallets and let the dough flow.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

I would throw 8 million at Manu in a second. He is a perfect fit for this team.


----------



## rocketman04

I'd rather have Quentin over Manu. Id rather throw that kind of money at him.


----------



## a_ndrew3000

> Interesting I'm going to have to disagree. If someone else brings up what I know about basketball. And I respond. I have every right to tell them that I am more involved in the sport than they are. So if you dont care...then dont go there


Hey you could always set up a poll!!! Then everyone could decide whether or not they care. I'm sure that this forum would flooded with people who are really interested in your job offers!!!


----------



## nbanoitall

> Originally posted by <b>a_ndrew3000</b>!
> 
> Hey you could always set up a poll!!!


Look what dont you get man? If I questioned your age and basketball knowledge I'm sure I'd get a response from you. The point is I actually dont care what you know or what you do. So I havent made those comments. 

I was insulted and told I was 15 and didnt understand basketball, so I responded. And the fact that your still on this means you have some sort of interest in it. Or youd do what everyone else does.... and not respond.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>rocketman04</b>!
> I'd rather have Quentin over Manu. Id rather throw that kind of money at him.


Quentin needs a lot of shots to be effective on the court, Manu doesn't. Manu also plays better defense and is probably more athletic than Quentin. Besides, Quentin hasn't really proven much. Manu has been in the playoffs and has proven himself in that setting.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

I found this thread hilarious. For a few reasons that include my stupidity (I was like WTF? Stack and Gordon aren't on the same team). Another reason was, with all respect to the opinions of nbanoitall and rocketman, is why would you want the ball-needy, cancerous, Stackhouse? Get rid of your point guard, bring in a combo guard and a ball-hog, both of who need the ball in their hands quite a bit, especially the latter. Talk about not enough basketballs to go around and one big rift in the lockerroom. And I can't believe jordan got bashed, flamed, insulted for his opinion. "Outrageous claims."

As for the claim that nbanoitall and rocketman are the same person, that was even funnier. I was thinking the same thing. Both seem to have this style of have lots of pseduo-paragraphs with no caps and bad grammar, except sometimes nbanoitall remembers that he should mix up the style and use capitalization and proper grammar. Maybe the funniest part was when Jordan brought out the claims of them being the same person. If you have a suspicision, tell a mod and have him check it up. I knew some excuse "we go to teh saem shcools" or "we wrok ta the same cmopayn" to cover up the IP similarities. When the debate got heated, rocketman seemed to have a habit of replying minutes after nbanoitall, but when the debate, I mean bashing of Jordan, was pretty lax, there was no need to bring in the alter ego.

I'm just messing with all you really though, since I had a good chuckle out of this thread. Don't get too insulted .

About the actual topic, I don't think Ginobili is worth 10 million, which is certainly not what Jordan was wanting. I think Ginobili would be a bigger boost to this team than Q-Rich, although some of those fancy, extra dribbles in the playoffs need to be cut down. But IMO, if there's a cheaper SG on the market that will sign, like say Barry or Bowen, I would take him over a 10 million Ginobili. Him and Lenard. If not, oh well, look for even cheaper options (in the likes of Hoiberg, Hassell, Glover, etc) to go with Lenard.


----------



## nbanoitall

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> I found this thread hilarious. For a few reasons that include my stupidity (I was like WTF? Stack and Gordon aren't on the same team). Another reason was, with all respect to the opinions of nbanoitall and rocketman, is why would you want the ball-needy, cancerous, Stackhouse? Get rid of your point guard, bring in a combo guard and a ball-hog, both of who need the ball in their hands quite a bit, especially the latter. Talk about not enough basketballs to go around and one big rift in the lockerroom. And I can't believe jordan got bashed, flamed, insulted for his opinion. "Outrageous claims."
> 
> As for the claim that nbanoitall and rocketman are the same person, that was even funnier. I was thinking the same thing. Both seem to have this style of have lots of pseduo-paragraphs with no caps and bad grammar, except sometimes nbanoitall remembers that he should mix up the style and use capitalization and proper grammar. Maybe the funniest part was when Jordan brought out the claims of them being the same person. If you have a suspicision, tell a mod and have him check it up. I knew some excuse "we go to teh saem shcools" or "we wrok ta the same cmopayn" to cover up the IP similarities. When the debate got heated, rocketman seemed to have a habit of replying minutes after nbanoitall, but when the debate, I mean bashing of Jordan, was pretty lax, there was no need to bring in the alter ego.
> 
> I'm just messing with all you really though, since I had a good chuckle out of this thread. Don't get too insulted .
> 
> About the actual topic, I don't think Ginobili is worth 10 million, which is certainly not what Jordan was wanting. I think Ginobili would be a bigger boost to this team than Q-Rich, although some of those fancy, extra dribbles in the playoffs need to be cut down. But IMO, if there's a cheaper SG on the market that will sign, like say Barry or Bowen, I would take him over a 10 million Ginobili. Him and Lenard. If not, oh well, look for even cheaper options (in the likes of Hoiberg, Hassell, Glover, etc) to go with Lenard.


What this is a chat thread not English 101. I dont give a damn. I''l type what I want. Everyone calls Stackhouse cancer. This year. They called Sheed cancer. What is he now? In demand. Denver has plenty of things to trade to acquire players. Including future picks. Stack has one good year next year and he has big time trading value. Mostly because his contract isnt huge. We could have traded up picks if we wanted. Ginobili is not the kind of talent most people think he is. He will be an overpaid player.

And for people how care were we go to college. Maybe you should attend. In a chat thread almost everyone just puts down their thoughts. We post all the time. Especially at night or in class. Wouldnt you? Or would you rather we pay attention in class. 

We've been on at the same time. So how the hell can we be the same person?


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> What this is a chat thread not English 101. I dont give a damn. I''l type what I want. Everyone calls Stackhouse cancer. This year. They called Sheed cancer. What is he now? In demand. Denver has plenty of things to trade to acquire players. Including future picks. Stack has one good year next year and he has big time trading value. Mostly because his contract isnt huge. We could have traded up picks if we wanted. Ginobili is not the kind of talent most people think he is. He will be an overpaid player.
> 
> And for people how care were we go to college. Maybe you should attend. In a chat thread almost everyone just puts down their thoughts. We post all the time. Especially at night or in class. Wouldnt you? Or would you rather we pay attention in class.
> 
> We've been on at the same time. So how the hell can we be the same person?


What was funny as well was I was able to make this into English 101 (and now, your reaction, I really didn't care about your answers). I don't care how you post and I'm sure you don't (although it appears you started to). BTW, are you sure this was a chat thread or a half-chat, half-flame Jordan thread?  About college, maybe you just started attention in that English 101 class yesterday. I see improvement. I'm just having fun here, while chatting...:grinning: (I'll stop). You're more than welcome to take jabs at me whenever.

'Sheed was a naughty boy, not a cancer. He was popular with his teammates. Stackhouse, on the other hand, isn't a troublemaker, but instead a cancer. There's a difference.

Ginobili is a huge talent. Whether or not he's a huge player, is another topic. I don't see how it's debatable how he's not "the kind of talent people think he is", with his defense, ball handling, passing, steals, man-up defense, slashing, and the only real weakness being his shooting. But hey, it's your opinion.


----------



## rocketman04

I'm thinking we should just let this one go. Manu was taken out of the Spurs starting lineup for a reason. he was erratic.

I look at Quentin and we both would rather throw big money at him. You like him because he is someone you would trust to play for you. You give most of these guys your clipboard and they wouldnt know what the hell to do with it. Theyd be like Phil Jackson in the finals. He just sat there.

I'm wondering if we shouldnt check out some other boards. Because the Manu Quentin topic is one with an obvious answer. And i'm sure people all over this board were calling Rasheed a cancer earlier. 

Its a shame that their arent more hardcore nuggets fans on here. Sure there are some people that like them. But they are guys like Pizzoni. Who I can quote saying" I dont know anything about basketball"

Its in the free agents thread under Nuggets if you want to read it.
If I was a coach stackhouse's skills do fit in with the team. But more importantly he would have to mentally play within the system. Which we both question. If he did he would add to our lacking half court offense. So would Marcus Fizer.

The only time I believe NBANOITALL (i almost used your name there, that would have pissed you off) wanted Stack was while he was left unprotected. He could have been a steal. And I would have expected he would have more trade value next summer as well.

Manu is overrated. Richardson is underrated. The problem: Richardson is protected. End of Thread. 

And we both agree on the guy we want in next years NBA draft to play shooting guard for Denver. We are going to take him straight out of high school. And he will contribute IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>rocketman04</b>!
> I'm thinking we should just let this one go. Manu was taken out of the Spurs starting lineup for a reason. he was erratic.


He was injured at the start of January with a back strain of some sort. IIRC, he was gone for about two weeks. He started the first few games he came back, then went to the bench. Hedo had been struggling all season long with the system but was starting to pick it up finally. Ginobili, when he came back, was still experiencing problems with his back and wasn't totally erratic. He was a bit off, but as he got to be 100%, he became a dynamite off the bench. Everyone was raving about the impact he was making off the bench. 



> I look at Quentin and we both would rather throw big money at him. You like him because he is someone you would trust to play for you. You give most of these guys your clipboard and they wouldnt know what the hell to do with it. Theyd be like Phil Jackson in the finals. He just sat there.


You would trust Q with your clipboard? This kid has a ton of potential, but I think I might trust Ginobili more. Q has low BB IQ that needs improving with more experience.



> I'm wondering if we shouldnt check out some other boards. Because the Manu Quentin topic is one with an obvious answer. And i'm sure people all over this board were calling Rasheed a cancer earlier.


Visit the Blazers' board. It's known by the fans who know better than anyone else, that 'Sheed was popular in the lockerroom with his teammates.



> Its in the free agents thread under Nuggets if you want to read it.
> If I was a coach stackhouse's skills do fit in with the team. But more importantly he would have to mentally play within the system. Which we both question. If he did he would add to our lacking half court offense. So would Marcus Fizer.


I disagree. I don't think Stack fits here, considering there's already a rift between some players. Stack needs the ball in his hands a lot. 'Melo likes having the ball a lot as well. I don't think the other role players will be very happy with now, Stack and 'Melo having the ball all the time. Fizer is a different issue. I think he would help a lot as well, he just needs to learn to stop being a black hole. He's different from Stack because he's young and hasn't had many opportunities to prove himself. His court awareness and passing skills need some serious work though.



> Manu is overrated. Richardson is underrated. The problem: Richardson is protected. End of Thread.


I don't think Q is underrated, but that's just MHO. I don't see how this is the end of the thread.


----------



## rocketman04

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> and wasn't totally erratic.


ah yea ok

and I wasnt referring to an NBA player with the Clipboard


We want Richie not "wasnt totally erratic" man


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>rocketman04</b>!
> ah yea ok
> 
> and I wasnt referring to an NBA player with the Clipboard
> 
> 
> We want Richie not "wasnt totally erratic" man


I watched of Q and Ginobili last year and I would have to say Q is probably more up and down between games than Ginobili. Ginobili is more erratic on the court because he can do so many different things different ways. And if you weren't referring to a NBA player with the clipboard, then what exactly was the point of those sentences?


----------



## rocketman04

to the one that coaches JV now

Q is and will always be better than Manu

Manu does NOT play under control

add that to Denver= total madness

and an ever harder coaching job for Jeff

who might already be over his head


----------



## pizzoni

Just a bit: Manu was the best player in Europe when he played there. He was also the best player at the WC in indy.

Argentina lost the WC when he got injured.



> Its a shame that their arent more hardcore nuggets fans on here. Sure there are some people that like them. But they are guys like Pizzoni. Who I can quote saying" I dont know anything about basketball"


Relax man, you got to serious about this tread. It´s just opinions.
And, I said the I don´t know nothing about basketball cuz you said the barry was a PG. I know he played PG for Seattle, but I think he played at SG for the most part of his carrer.

The problem with you ans nbanoitall is that you always bash posters for putting their ideias. It make you looks like kids.

I think Q would be better than Manu cuz he shoot the 3pt much better and the Nugz with Melo and Miller in the team need a great 3pt shooter. He also a good defender and Denver got killed for opposing SG last season they need a stopper at SG, so problably a hassel or Bowen would do wonders for the Nugz.

Also, Nene needs to learn to REBOUND, let your tree like body under the basket.

Pizzoni


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Quentin needs a lot of shots to be effective on the court, Manu doesn't. Manu also plays better defense and is probably more athletic than Quentin. Besides, Quentin hasn't really proven much. Manu has been in the playoffs and has proven himself in that setting.


The finals too.


----------



## nbanoitall

If anyone here would rather have Manu than QRich then you have not be watching enough Denver basketball. I reccomend NBA FULL LEAGUE PASS. :yes:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> If anyone here would rather have Manu than QRich then you have not be watching enough Denver basketball. I reccomend NBA FULL LEAGUE PASS. :yes:


I'm familiar with both and have league pass, and I wouldn't think twice before going with Manu. 

The way you talk about him makes me think you're confusing him with Mags.


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> If anyone here would rather have Manu than QRich then you have not be watching enough Denver basketball. I reccomend NBA FULL LEAGUE PASS. :yes:


Neither of those players play for Denver.


----------



## nbanoitall

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Neither of those players play for Denver.


Agreed, more than likely not. Denver would rather have Q, and so would I. Blame injuries coming of the bench. playing PG whatever. Q is better then Manu Ginobili. Thats the point. And if there is any chance we get either hopefully it is Quentin.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> If anyone here would rather have Manu than QRich then you have not be watching enough Denver basketball. I reccomend NBA FULL LEAGUE PASS. :yes:


Give it up man. YOu've proved time and time again via your absurd trade ideas that your basketball IQ is in the gutter. You're the one who needs to either watch more games or take a remedial course on basketball.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1835202


----------

